# القداس الألهى أبونا مكارى يونان



## gofy (2 مارس 2010)

اسمع اون لاين وتحميل

القداس الألهى أبونا مكارى يونان

http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/12/blog-post_5660.html

من موقع http://coptictubee.blogspot.com         Coptic Tube 

​


----------



## gofy (3 مايو 2010)

قداسات اون لاين
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_3005.html


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييير ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gofy (7 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا كتييييييييير ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




أشكرك جداً على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)




----------



## gofy (19 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>



ميرسي لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------

